# Using Clen if you're fat...



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

... is it pointless?

I have quite a bit of body fat, and am using 20mcg of orispent brand clen at the moment, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything that I can notice. I did read somewhere that if you have a lot of body fat then the clen won't do much... any experiences to share?

Quick edit: I'm moving up to 40mg tomorrow.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Ptones said:


> T3 much better than clen. Clen rots heart tissue


Thanks man, I'll look into that; now please don't think I'm being rude, but that's not what I asked about.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> ... is it pointless?
> 
> I have quite a bit of body fat, and am using 20mcg of orispent brand clen at the moment, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything that I can notice. I did read somewhere that if you have a lot of body fat then the clen won't do much... any experiences to share?
> 
> Quick edit: I'm moving up to 40mg tomorrow.


Well hate to say it but I assume you know that drugs are not gonna do all the work for you right?
20mcg is a low dose and it shouldn't make the fat literally melt off of you while walking.
Bottom line is you need to sort out your diet and put in the work as well.
And please do not jump into 40mg dose ffs 😅


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

And as far as t3 goes, you don't need it so please don't do that.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> And please do not jump into 40mg dose ffs 😅


Why?

I have been doing some light exercise on it, which is what I was advised to do; anyway, ye I know it's not a magic cure. How long would it take usually to start seeing rsults.


----------



## Ian66 (Jun 22, 2021)

Work out your TDEE subtract 500 calories per day and do 30 min cardio per day. Eat a healthy diet, high protein, moderate carbs and low fat. The weight should start to come off.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> Why?
> 
> I have been doing some light exercise on it, which is what I was advised to do; anyway, ye I know it's not a magic cure. How long would it take usually to start seeing rsults.


Re-read it.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> Re-read it.


I'm sorry, I'm not following.


----------



## Ian66 (Jun 22, 2021)

My point is that the OP doesn’t mention how many calories a day he’s eating. Until you create a calorie deficit you’ll never lose weight.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not following.


Nah forget it.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't believe people still use clen tbh. Very modest fat loss effect and it's ****ing terrible for your cardiovascular system.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> Nah forget it.



Fair enough. Thanks for the help though


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> Fair enough. Thanks for the help though


Just don't use t3 ok?


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Ian66 said:


> My point is that the OP doesn’t mention how many calories a day he’s eating. Until you create a calorie deficit you’ll never lose weight.



I'm down to circa. 3000 a day; I quit smoking recently, and was bingeing on junk food. I've cut that out and replaced it with fruit.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

nWo said:


> Can't believe people still use clen tbh. Very modest fat loss effect *and it's ****ing terrible for your cardiovascular system.*


Is that with long term use though?


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> Is that with long term use though?


Mate seriously, how fat are you really?
And what is your training and cardio routine like?
You've yet to mention anything about the most important things you should be focusing on at this moment.
I'm just keeping it real here so don't get upset for me saying this.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> Mate seriously, how fat are you really?
> And what is your training and cardio routine like?
> You've yet to mention anything about the most important things you should be focusing on at this moment.
> I'm just keeping it real here so don't get upset for me saying this.


30% body fat, and smoked quite heavily for 25 years. I do at least 30 minutes of cardio 3-4 times a week, which consists of jogging(I have bad knees, so jogging is very limited), and walking, and I make sure I get a good sweat on. I train at home 4/5 times a week, which really makes me build up a sweat, and I have a full 48 hour break to recover on a weekend(except for barbell shrugs(maybe)).

I'm relatively new to this, so please don't assume I know about everything you are telling me. Everybody on here had to start out somewhere, and ask for help along the way, am I right?


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> 30% body fat, and smoked quite heavily for 25 years. I do at least 30 minutes of cardio 3-4 times a week, which consists of jogging(I have bad knees, so jogging is very limited), and walking, and I make sure I get a good sweat on. I train at home 4/5 times a week, which really makes me build up a sweat, and I have a full 48 hour break to recover on a weekend(except for barbell shrugs(maybe)).
> 
> I'm relatively new to this, so please don't assume I know about everything you are telling me. Everybody on here had to start out somewhere, and ask for help along the way, am I right?


Sure I am not blaming you on anything and I am glad you're trying to change things. So respect for that.
You're probably not going to like this but to be honest I wouldn't be using any drugs and clenbuterol especially, in your situation. For now I'd focus mainly on cardio (potentially slight increase) and nailing down the nutrition.
Perhaps some supplements on the side but preferably not the otc ones.
But that's just how I view and practice things.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

30% body fat and straight on the Clen with absolutely no mention of diet or calorie intake. Recipe for success.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> *You're probably not going to like this* but to be honest I wouldn't be using any drugs and clenbuterol especially, in your situation. For now I'd focus mainly on cardio (potentially slight increase) and nailing down the nutrition.
> Perhaps some supplements on the side but preferably not the otc ones.
> But that's just how I view and practice things.


That's why I joined this site; for sensible advice. I aren't going to jump in to taking e.g. Test P every day, without seeking advice.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

So, back to my original question: I heard that clenbuterol doesn't/won't work for people who are too fat. Is there any truth in that, backed up by science.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> So, back to my original question: I heard that clenbuterol doesn't/won't work for people who are too fat. Is there any truth in that, backed up by science.


No.
Why would your fatness nullify its effects?


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> That's why I joined this site; for sensible advice. I aren't going to jump in to taking e.g. Test P every day, without seeking advice.


Good. You've already started taking clenbuterol though.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Here is some idea for you..this is what it done for me during use.
I’m 5’11ish and was 95.5kg before Xmas would have been around 25% bf. (Absurdly out of shape for my standards)
I was taking on board 3k plus calories winter 21.
Jan-April started bringing calories down slowly and got to about doing weights mainly and 2 cardio sessions a week 5 total. Lost 2 kg or so, could have been much more weight in that time frame if I’d have dropped calories faster, but I didn’t.
Then I took clenbuterol for the first time ever in April.
Weighed about 93 at the time, started on 20mcg and went up in 20mcg increments.
Was 91kg within a week and lifts all went up too.
Took it for 6 weeks and went up to 80mcg.
20/40/60/80/60/40 and so on.
Now.
Would I recommend it to anyone else….SIMPLY NO.
The side effects are unpleasant and I want my heart to be in decent condition so for the sake of a few quick kilos I’ll persevere from now on.
Just tighten your calories and eat above your Bmr.
Do your cardio as regular as you can and it will come down.
Hope this helps you on your journey.


----------



## HumbleHubby (7 mo ago)

Ian66 said:


> Work out your TDEE subtract 500 calories per day and do 30 min cardio per day. Eat a healthy diet, high protein, moderate carbs and low fat. The weight should start to come off.


This advice is completely right, sound stuff.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

christoff82 said:


> ... is it pointless?
> 
> I have quite a bit of body fat, and am using 20mcg of orispent brand clen at the moment, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything that I can notice. I did read somewhere that if you have a lot of body fat then the clen won't do much... any experiences to share?
> 
> Quick edit: I'm moving up to 40mg tomorrow.


Well I assume you're fat for a reason. Eating too much and not exercising.

And you've not mentioned either of those two.
So no, there are no magic pills that'll do it for you.

Eat less. Move more. Do t worry about drugs until those two are in check for many months.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

christoff82 said:


> So, back to my original question: I heard that clenbuterol doesn't/won't work for people who are too fat. Is there any truth in that, backed up by science.


It's not the clen that doesn't work. It's fat people who don't work.

At anything other than excuses for being fat.

The drugs do exactly the same thing in everybody. The difference is you not working.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

felladrol said:


> Good. You've already started taking clenbuterol though.


Right? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


"I'm fat and want to know if there's a pill that'll do all the work for me, don't tell me about cardio and diet just tell me it's not my fault and that the drugs don't work either"

Honestly, time to burn most of humanity off the face of the earth and start again


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

christoff82 said:


> I'm down to circa. 3000 a day; I quit smoking recently, and was bingeing on junk food. I've cut that out and replaced it with fruit.


Yeah, it's definitely the clen that's the issue. Not the 3k Cal's a day 🤣


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Right? 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> "I'm fat and want to know if there's a pill that'll do all the work for me, don't tell me about cardio and diet just tell me it's not my fault and that the drugs don't work either"
> ...


Simon’s got his flamethrower at the ready !


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Simon’s got his flamethrower at the ready !


If only mate. If only.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Well I assume you're fat for a reason. Eating too much and not exercising.
> 
> And you've not mentioned either of those two.
> So no, there are no magic pills that'll do it for you.
> ...


**** this, I'm unfollowing my own thread. If anybody can answer the question I asked in my opening post, feel free to post it here, and you can have a big circle jerk over the ins and outs of the cats arse


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

christoff82 said:


> **** this, I'm unfollowing my own thread. If anybody can answer the question I asked in my opening post, feel free to post it here, and you can have a big circle jerk over the ins and outs of the cats arse


It's been answered several times. 

You're just proving you're looking for an excuse.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> **** this, I'm unfollowing my own thread. If anybody can answer the question I asked in my opening post, feel free to post it here, and you can have a big circle jerk over the ins and outs of the cats arse


I thought I gave you an understanding of what to expect?
Clen burns fat no matter how big you are, but it’s mostly used for when you’re struggling to shift those last difficult pounds and you’re in a deficit too big to sustain.
I’ve spelt it out for you best I can..
What more do you want?
No need to sulk mate.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> **** this, I'm unfollowing my own thread. If anybody can answer the question I asked in my opening post, feel free to post it here, and you can have a big circle jerk over the ins and outs of the cats arse


Like @simonboyle said the answer has been given to you many times.
However for some reason you still seem to believe that it's not doing its job because of you body fat.
I hope youre really not that naive that you believe the drug is gonna do everything for you. If that were the case obesity would not even exists. And you also seem to think everyone is just being mean to you. The fact of the matter is sometimes true caring can actually mean being blatantly honest and not sugar coating things.
And just to let you know I was actually thinking of offering my silly help in case you needed some further advice with your diet for instance.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

felladrol said:


> Like @simonboyle said the answer has been given to you many times.
> However for some reason you still seem to believe that it's not doing its job because of you body fat.
> I hope youre really not that naive that you believe the drug is gonna do everything for you. If that were the case obesity would not even exists. And you also seem to think everyone is just being mean to you. The fact of the matter is sometimes true caring can actually mean being blatantly honest and not sugar coating things.
> And just to let you know I was actually thinking of offering my silly help in case you needed some further advice with your diet for instance.


It's exactly what he is. People like him never change. Total lack of responsibility and looking for excuses


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> Like @simonboyle said the answer has been given to you many times.
> However for some reason you still seem to believe that it's not doing its job because of you body fat.
> I hope youre really not that naive that you believe the drug is gonna do everything for you. If that were the case obesity would not even exists. And you also seem to think everyone is just being mean to you. The fact of the matter is sometimes true caring can actually mean being blatantly honest and not sugar coating things.
> And just to let you know I was actually thinking of offering my silly help in case you needed some further advice with your diet for instance.


You're assuming a lot. I'm happy with my results in the first week; 1.5 kg loss with light exercise, and no sides. **** sake, man! I saw an article online that suggested that people who are ''of a certain frame'' won't benefit from Clen, no matter how hard they train ''because they are ''too fat.''''

I've tried, alas, to no avail, to find the article again, so I could re-read it, and try and soak it in.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> You're assuming a lot. I'm happy with my results in the first week; 1.5 kg loss with light exercise, and no sides. **** sake, man! I saw an article online that suggested that people who are ''of a certain frame'' won't benefit from Clen, no matter how hard they train ''because they are ''too fat.''''
> 
> I've tried, alas, to no avail, to find the article again, so I could re-read it, and try and soak it in.


Yes and there are also "articles" all around the internet saying certain steroids won't work if you're fat. Unless it was actually a scientific paper then maybe take it with a grain of salt and double check the facts.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> Yes and there are also "articles" all around the internet saying certain steroids won't work if you're fat. Unless it was actually a scientific paper then maybe take it with a grain of salt and double check the facts.


Which is why I came on a UK based BB forum, with like minded individuals with anecdotal experiences. If it was indeed the case that it was pointless taking clen, then I wouldn't bother putting the strain on my body until I'd got down naturally to somewhere near where I want to be before I start a cycle.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> Which is why I came on a UK based BB forum, with like minded individuals with anecdotal experiences. If it was indeed the case that it was pointless taking clen, then I wouldn't bother putting the strain on my body until I'd got down naturally to somewhere near where I want to be before I start a cycle.


Mate seriously and with all respect,
how about you stop blaming the drug for your results or lack there of. It has zero to do with your current shape.
Like me and others here have said million times you need to f#ckin get those basics taken care of as well otherwise you'll be in that same position forever. You'll get some benefit from it *but it ain't gonna do the work for you if you don't work*. How many more times this needs to be said until you understand it?


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

And btw just for your info there are actually certain medication I could consider in your situation but it is not clenbuterol.
I am still and never going to be the shortcut guy. You nail down the basics first and you earn those other additional ammunition later on.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> Mate seriously and with all respect,
> how about you stop blaming the drug for your results or lack there of. It has zero to do with your current shape.
> Like me and others here have said million times you need to f#ckin get those basics taken care of as well otherwise you'll be in that same position forever. You'll get some benefit from it *but it ain't gonna do the work for you if you don't work*. How many more times this needs to be said until you understand it?


One of us is going to have the last word; I feel like I'm hitting my head against a wall on this topic 🤷‍♂️ I was asking for anecdotal, or scientific evidence to back up the claim that Clen won't work if you are ''too fat.'' It's not forthcoming, so that's that. Cheers for the input And I would appreciate exercise tips, but maybe in a different thread, I think this one has run it's course.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> One of us is going to have the last word; I feel like I'm hitting my head against a wall on this topic 🤷‍♂️ *I was asking for anecdotal, or scientific evidence to back up the claim that Clen won't work if you are ''too fat.''* It's not forthcoming, so that's that. Cheers for the input And I would appreciate exercise tips, but maybe in a different thread, I think this one has run it's course.


How can I provide you something that's not been hypothesized?
How about you link the article and the author who wrote that?
And regardless of what the case was, one thing has remained the same. And that is you're still more interested in talking drugs than the things that would actually be helpful in your situation.
I guess I am done with discussing this as it's pretty clear that this is getting nowhere. I tried my best to help but it's not going to help if the other person is not willing to listen.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

I know you guys aren't keen on me using clen, buuuuttt, I've lost 3.4kg in two weeks... another 5kg and I'll be starting a thread about starting a light Sustanon cycle(maybe with a weekly Test C or P jab as well).


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

felladrol said:


> Mate seriously and with all respect,
> how about you stop blaming the drug for your results or lack there of. It has zero to do with your current shape.
> Like me and others here have said million times you need to f#ckin get those basics taken care of as well otherwise you'll be in that same position forever. You'll get some benefit from it *but it ain't gonna do the work for you if you don't work*. How many more times this needs to be said until you understand it?


Waste of time mate. Just looking to be told it's not his fault.

Should spend the clen money on donuts and save time.

OP, donuts are healthy if your fat, cause they work different in chubsters


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

christoff82 said:


> One of us is going to have the last word; I feel like I'm hitting my head against a wall on this topic 🤷‍♂️ I was asking for anecdotal, or scientific evidence to back up the claim that Clen won't work if you are ''too fat.'' It's not forthcoming, so that's that. Cheers for the input And I would appreciate exercise tips, but maybe in a different thread, I think this one has run it's course.


You're literally "that guy"

You've been told several times it's made up nonsense and only fatties who are too fat to ever not be fat say things like that.
They, and you are fat because you're excuse making lazy fat people who are always looking to be lazy and make excuses.

You're asking "oooo someone please tell me that even fat loss drugs won't work on my fat ass as it's too fat so I don't need to do anything about being fat and can make more excuses"

You've been told several times it's bollocks and you need to eat less and move more regardless of clen. You're a waster. Of life and people's time on this forum.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

christoff82 said:


> I know you guys aren't keen on me using clen, buuuuttt, I've lost 3.4kg in two weeks... another 5kg and I'll be starting a thread about starting a light Sustanon cycle(maybe with a weekly Test C or P jab as well).


Moronic 
Blocked.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

After lots of testing with clen years back using a heart rate I found clen to burn about 10% more calories. Considering clens unpleasant nature and the tiny benefit it gave me I decided to walk/skip/cycle/swim for 30 extra minutes a day to avoid using it. 

Having said that this thread now seems to be calling OP a fatty. Fatty.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> You're literally "that guy"
> 
> You've been told several times it's made up nonsense and only fatties who are too fat to ever not be fat say things like that.
> They, and you are fat because you're excuse making lazy fat people who are always looking to be lazy and make excuses.
> ...


Cock!


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> After lots of testing with clen years back using a heart rate I found clen to burn about 10% more calories. Considering clens unpleasant nature and the tiny benefit it gave me I decided to walk/skip/cycle/swim for 30 extra minutes a day to avoid using it.
> 
> Having said that this thread now seems to be calling OP a fatty. Fatty.


Like I mentioned somewhere in the previous conversations I am not completely against of the idea of using certain supplements or perhaps even medication but clenbuterol isn't one of them. But when it comes to me and the way I do things they don't and will never replace the very basic and boring stuff.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> You're literally "that guy"
> 
> You've been told several times it's made up nonsense and only fatties who are too fat to ever not be fat say things like that.
> They, and you are fat because you're excuse making lazy fat people who are always looking to be lazy and make excuses.
> ...


I think it's best for everyone that we'll end this here as this discussion seemingly isn't leading anywhere positive or productive. Waste of time and effort.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

So, two weeks on, rightly or wrongly, i didn't listen to the overwhelming advice to avoid this substance, and I've shed a bit of fat, I've built a bit of muscle(but more cardio is needed before that becomes obvious to see), and most importantly I feel less fat, and more healthy. There's always a but... once I got up to 80mcg I thought ''**** this''; the sides at those dose were awful, and I had to have 2 diazes to quell them, so that was a day wasted!!

So, to answer my own question: at higher doses this stuff is nasty and I could foresee some of the issues arising that were mentioned earlier in this thread, but at lower doses it does help to lose the weight, and build up muscle IF you put the work in.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking for magic pills is bone idol, put some work in & stop eating junk food like a lazy melt. Get a diet plan & be prepared to spend money on quality foods. Calorie deficit & the fat will fall off fast. Your local slimming world will help too & you’ll get loads of certificates to put on your fridge with your fridge magnets.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

christoff82 said:


> So, two weeks on, rightly or wrongly, i didn't listen to the overwhelming advice to avoid this substance, and I've shed a bit of fat, I've built a bit of muscle(but more cardio is needed before that becomes obvious to see), and most importantly I feel less fat, and more healthy. There's always a but... once I got up to 80mcg I thought ''**** this''; the sides at those dose were awful, and I had to have 2 diazes to quell them, so that was a day wasted!!
> 
> So, to answer my own question: at higher doses this stuff is nasty and I could foresee some of the issues arising that were mentioned earlier in this thread, but at lower doses it does help to lose the weight, and build up muscle IF you put the work in.


How much did you loose?


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

milzy said:


> Looking for magic pills is bone idol, put some work in & *stop eating junk food like a lazy melt*. Get a diet plan & be prepared to spend money on quality foods. Calorie deficit & the fat will fall off fast. Your local slimming world will help too & you’ll get loads of certificates to put on your fridge with your fridge magnets.


I eat very healthily(now)


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> How much did you loose?


How much did I loose? well Initially I lost 5kg over 2 weeks, then, as I continued the same diet and cardio, but upped my weight training I put back on 1.5kg.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

christoff82 said:


> So, two weeks on, rightly or wrongly, i didn't listen to the overwhelming advice to avoid this substance, and I've shed a bit of fat, I've built a bit of muscle(but more cardio is needed before that becomes obvious to see), and most importantly I feel less fat, and more healthy. There's always a but... once I got up to 80mcg I thought ''**** this''; the sides at those dose were awful, and I had to have 2 diazes to quell them, so that was a day wasted!!
> 
> So, to answer my own question: at higher doses this stuff is nasty and I could foresee some of the issues arising that were mentioned earlier in this thread, but at lower doses it does help to lose the weight, and build up muscle IF you put the work in.


You’re morbidly obese and have been smoking for a quarter of a century. Your blood pressure and cardiovascular health were probably knackered to begin with, without throwing extreme doses of Clen into the mix. You sound like the textbook lazy fat guy looking for a magic bullet for an instant fix for a problem created by years of continuous overeating and laziness.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> You’re morbidly obese and have been smoking for a quarter of a century. Your blood pressure and cardiovascular health were probably knackered to begin with, without throwing extreme doses of Clen into the mix. You sound like the textbook lazy fat guy looking for a magic bullet for an instant fix for a problem created by years of continuous overeating and laziness.


lol?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

christoff82 said:


> lol?


?


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> ?


 How do you know I'm morbidly obese; hence the ''lol?'' Where you trying to be funny, or just be a cock?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

christoff82 said:


> How do you know I'm morbidly obese; hence the ''lol?'' Where you trying to be funny, or just be a cock?


Because you said earlier in this thread that you’re 30% body fat.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Because you said earlier in this thread that you’re 30% body fat.


Very astute; I'll give you that.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Because you said earlier in this thread that you’re 30% body fat.


"how da fuq do you know that?"
"you wrote it and I read it"

What a dude


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Oioi said:


> "how da fuq do you know that?"
> "you wrote it and I read it"
> 
> What a dude


Very astute, me.


----------

